# Heard in my EMT-B class.



## MedicPrincess (Feb 10, 2005)

From our instructor , who is the only EMT-B instructor for out program (all the others are medics)-

What do you do any time your patient begins to vomit?























Turn him towards the Paramedic!!
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 10, 2005)

I've never been directly puked on by a patient, just hit my vomit reflecting off the sides of the basin. However, I have been puked on by a Paramedic who ate some back chinese food before taking his FIRST BLS intercept.    Yuck. The smell... Refused the puke bag, and then puked on me; I'll never forgive him.  :huh:


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 10, 2005)

I have had the tops of my boots covered a couple of times but mostly keep the vomit on the soles if I can!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 10, 2005)

And remember the most important thing:

PROJECTILE VOMIT *ALWAYS* HAS THE RIGHT OF WAY!


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 10 2005, 06:10 PM
> * I have had the tops of my boots covered a couple of times but mostly keep the vomit on the soles if I can!!   *


 That is why I usually wear the Co's turnout coat on overnights - easier to have them clean their own coat when the College students puke on it. This way I don't have to clean MY jacket 


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 10, 2005)

Ask medic03 about vomit.  If I remember correctly he got a bath in it and had to have his clothes deconned at the FD.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 10, 2005)

I've never been had a pt vomit on me.

When I had my recent incident at 30,000 feet I kept telling the patient that if he was going to vomit, to please go in the bag (we upgraded from those tiny sick bags to a big garbage bag).  I think people thought i was being mean about it, but vomit is just one things I don't like to deal with.

Edit: First post didn't make too much sense, had to change wording


----------



## emtal233 (Feb 10, 2005)

The best thing I have found in a situation where I suspect a pt may vomitt, take a large red bag cut a slit in it place around their neck and let them puke in it, and if available make the new guy do it


----------



## MMiz (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtal233_@Feb 10 2005, 11:48 PM
> * The best thing I have found in a situation where I suspect a pt may vomitt, take a large red bag cut a slit in it place around their neck and let them puke in it, and if available make the new guy do it   *


 Thats a great idea!

Welcome to the forum, I hope you stick around and continue to post!


----------



## cbdemt (Feb 11, 2005)

Our EMS chief just got hit by the best projectile vomit I've ever seen, it was priceless!!!! 30ft fall.... pt wasnt feeling too well.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 11, 2005)

It's never a good thing when the Pt. repaints the back of the bus... and when I help them.

I can handle blood guts, Piss, Sh*t, but the snot get's me every time.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 11, 2005)

You know, I find it quite hilarious that one person mentions a little vomit and everyone starts telling their favorite story about someone blowing chunks on them.

Yous guys are to funny!!!
 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 11, 2005)

I can handle blood guts, Piss, Sh*t, but the snot get's me every time. 

______________

Now that's priceless lmao!


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtal233_@Feb 10 2005, 11:48 PM
> * The best thing I have found in a situation where I suspect a pt may vomitt, take a large red bag cut a slit in it place around their neck and let them puke in it, and if available make the new guy do it   *


 Alex!!!! :wub: 

At Commack we have those pre-bought bags with the little hook on them to hook on someone's collar.  In Eaton's Neck we get the free paint bowl thingies from the paint store (y'know, to mix paint in) and hand them those.  Then I just toss a towel in the bowl when they're done to contain everything.  The whole mixture goes in the red bag at the hospital.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 11, 2005)

I can deal with vomit no problem. I can deal with it during transport no problem. What I hate is when its my turn to drive and inevitably clean it up...  h34r:


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Feb 10 2005, 08:12 PM
> * And remember the most important thing:
> 
> PROJECTILE VOMIT ALWAYS HAS THE RIGHT OF WAY! *


 Never heard this statement before... Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2005)

We use the wooden embroidery hoops and put a large red bag in them and give it to the patient.  We always carry at least one of them on the cot.

And the ED just loves us when we hand them the bag!


----------



## Jon (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtal233_@Feb 10 2005, 11:48 PM
> * The best thing I have found in a situation where I suspect a pt may vomitt, take a large red bag cut a slit in it place around their neck and let them puke in it, and if available make the new guy do it   *


 Only problem is that when the person is a VERY drunk 90lb college girl, it takes two people holding her head up so she vomits IN THE BAG.....  


God. I'm starting to hate running midnights.   



Jon


----------



## Jon (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Feb 11 2005, 03:16 AM
> * It's never a good thing when the Pt. repaints the back of the bus... and when I help them.
> 
> I can handle blood guts, Piss, Sh*t, but the snot get's me every time. *


 Zak, The technical term for that is "Sypathetic Vomiting" I suffer from it too.

Oh, and the smell of the real nasty month-old diarahea you see in some septic patients, that gets me, too...

Finally, the only other smell I have ever had a problem with is from the O.R., when I did my intubations - the smell of the electric cautary / scapel thingie - charred flesh - I hope I never have a bad burn victim  

Jon


----------



## emtal233 (Feb 11, 2005)

It's funny I have no problem with other peoples vommit execpt my own, could never figure that out....


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm a sympathetic vomiter...


----------



## Luno (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, vomit, let's see the coffee ground projectile, or the human cranberry sauce fountain?  Both great to see, but a pain in the, to clean up.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 12, 2005)

Not many smells bother me. But one just makes me cringe. Egg Puke.

Had a woman w/ the flu puking hot-pocket egg & bacon pockets on the 62 mile trek to the hospital. The medic was a newbie, wasn't quiet sure what to do w/ his new phenergan. He was fumbling with his PDA, dropped my clip board; upset the FULL puke pan, and splattered it all over himself, and my bus. I nearly gave a sympathy puke.  :huh:


----------

